

Google’s 3 Top Executives Have 8 Private Jets - dmitrykoval
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/11/googles-3-top-executives-have-8-private-jets/

======
jerf
And I bet they own multiple houses to! Quickly, _to TechCrunch_!

------
protik001
So when is Google Air coming ? :D

